# Ipod bloqué



## bobrider (14 Mai 2008)

Bonjour !
Hier en faisant ma petite selection musicale quotidienne, mon Ipod c'est bloqué.
Depuis lorsque je veux le rallumer j'entends des bruit pas très rassurant et celui ci m'affiche un ecran blanc avec au milieu un petit dessin illustrant un Ipod pas content avec un signe "attention". En dessous il est ecrit "www.apple.com/support/ipod".
Je l'ai mis à rechargé et là il me dit "please wait very low battery" mais rien ne change...
C'est un ipod classic 30 giga.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2008)

Ça sent le disque ayant un problème.

Le mieux est de le formater complètement et de voir si le problème persiste suite à une réinitialisation compte du baladeur.

Si cela ne marche pas, il faudra changer le disque dur.


----------



## bobrider (15 Mai 2008)

C'est la seul solution...?
Est-ce un probleme courant ? parcque c'est pas la premiere que mon Ipod plante, en générale il repart mais la c'est vraiment bisard.
Je commence a en avoir un peu marre parcque j'ai deja du le formater récement à cause d'un autre souci...
Quelqu'un a t-il une autre solution?
En tout cas merci a toi pour ta reponse


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2008)

Soit, il se remet en route de lui même avec un peu de patience, mais j'en doute et en tout cas cela ne résoudra pas le souci. Soit, tu le formates et cela permettra de mettre de côté les parties abîmées du disque et cela permet souvent de prolonger la vie de celui-ci.

Mais bon, quand les ennuis commencent cela va en empirant en générale.


----------



## wip (15 Mai 2008)

Perso, j'ai un iPod que je croyais vraiment perdu qui a ressussité au bout de 3 semaines... Parfois, il faut vraiment être patient .
La première chose à faire et de bien le recharger sur secteur (au moins 24H). Si ça suffit pas, essayer de recharger sur le Mac (Ca peut-être long aussi). Enfin, si c'est toujours pas ok, le laisser tranquille pendant des semaines. C'est comme ça que j'ai réussi. Au bout de trois semaine je l'ai branché sur secteur et il est enfin reparti. Biens-sur, une remise à zero ne fait pas de mal...

Bonne chance


----------



## bobrider (17 Mai 2008)

D'accord, je vais faire en sorte d'être patient...
Merci a vous deux


----------

